# Komodo dragon for sale?



## a1dzcannon

*Komodo Dragon* 







Quantity in Basket: _1_ 
Code: *KD* 
Price: *$100,099.99 *

A website selling komodo dragon as live pet, or meat? Wtf.. not cheap either


----------



## Herpmad V2.0

hoax or youll have to provide a zoo licence to obtain one


----------



## a1dzcannon

herpmad said:


> hoax or youll have to provide a zoo licence to obtain one


Ah yeah i didn't think it was real lol heres the link.
PETSorFOOD.com: Komodo Dragon
Also you need to contact the indonesia goverment for permission to ship them to another country it's hard to get hold of one lol, although on another rep forum there is a guy who has one at a zoo he owns it but pays for the keep and the local zoo looks after it. But the zoo is shutting down so he wants to sell it lol butdoesnt no what price they are


----------



## kirstyink

a1dzcannon said:


> Ah yeah i didn't think it was real lol heres the link.
> PETSorFOOD.com: Komodo Dragon
> Also you need to contact the indonesia goverment for permission to ship them to another country it's hard to get hold of one lol, although on another rep forum there is a guy who has one at a zoo he owns it but pays for the keep and the local zoo looks after it. But the zoo is shutting down so he wants to sell it lol butdoesnt no what price they are



:gasp::gasp::gasp: i thought that said PETS*f*orFOOD.com


----------



## kirstyink

:bash: just looked at the site and they sell kittens for food !!! oh dear.


----------



## thorrshamri

a1dzcannon said:


> Ah yeah i didn't think it was real lol heres the link.
> PETSorFOOD.com: Komodo Dragon
> Also you need to contact the indonesia goverment for permission to ship them to another country it's hard to get hold of one lol, although on another rep forum there is a guy who has one at a zoo he owns it but pays for the keep and the local zoo looks after it. But the zoo is shutting down so he wants to sell it lol butdoesnt no what price they are


Often zoo trade such animals so they may get a lion or whatever for that Dragon


----------



## a1dzcannon

ah  heres another REAL sale View topic - Komodo dragon for sale
Currently he pays the zoo to look after him as he doesnt have room for him to keep in the house, oviously  but this a very old thread


----------



## kirstyink

is it just me that is shocked that this site is selling everyday pets and every type of animals as meat and food?

About Us | PETSorFOOD.com


----------



## a1dzcannon

kirstyink said:


> is it just me that is shocked that this site is selling everyday pets and every type of animals as meat and food?
> 
> About Us | PETSorFOOD.com


Really :O I never looked through the site i just saw the komodo, maybe it's a japaneese site. Japs eat everything, Cats, dogs. The lot.


----------



## kirstyink

im confused is it real or not im reading the comments on the about us page and the owner has said this

Sidney A. 
I can assure you this is not a joke. Yes, it really is possible to obtain a komodo dragon, for a price. As for Dodo’s, we have a VERY limited supply, but thanks to the work of Arturo Eugenio, this once creature once considered extinct has been found again in the wild. There have actually been quite a few animals that were thought extinct that have been rediscovered in isolated regions.


erm DODOS? am i missing something?


----------



## a1dzcannon

kirstyink said:


> im confused is it real or not im reading the comments on the about us page and the owner has said this
> 
> Sidney A.
> I can assure you this is not a joke. Yes, it really is possible to obtain a komodo dragon, for a price. As for Dodo’s, we have a VERY limited supply, but thanks to the work of Arturo Eugenio, this once creature once considered extinct has been found again in the wild. There have actually been quite a few animals that were thought extinct that have been rediscovered in isolated regions.
> 
> 
> erm DODOS? am i missing something?


Ok that has to be a joke, Dodo's? How long have been extinct for. :s i'm pretty sure if they where rediscovered then this would be a big headline on the news as a prehistoric bird has been rediscovered.


----------



## kirstyink

my thoughts exactly, strange joke though why would someone even bother?


----------



## kimmie86

http://petsorfood.com/porf/comments/feed/​









​ 







Thank you, your purchase is pending, you will be sent an email once the order clears.​ 
All orders are processed by hand. As soon as we have verified that the items you have ordered are in stock and, if applicable, in good health, your order will be processed and your credit card charged.​ 
All prices include tax and postage and packaging where applicable.​ 
We are currently processing these items:​ 
- 1 Komodo Dragon (Live) $100,099.99
Shipping:$0.00
Your Purchase No.: 203​ 


Total Shipping: $30.00​ 

Total: $100,129.99​ 
Im going to love to see my neighbours face when they deliver this badboy!!! :whistling2:​


----------



## kirstyink

are you serious? !!!! hahaha


----------



## kimmie86

yeah i brought the komodo, 
My real name is Bob The builder, 
I live at 1 buildit road
Builditville
UK 

My email address is [email protected] 
Random credit card number 
Apparantly they ve accepted it!!

Its a bullshit site
Selling koalas, for food, and loads of other stuff, if it isnt a bullshit site it should be stopped but it giving away free pigs, and you can have the komodo ready alive or ready to eat!!!!


----------



## thorrshamri

kimmie86 said:


> Im going to love to see my neighbours face when they deliver this badboy!!! :whistling2:​


What about your face when you'll realize you have a missing leg? :grin1:


----------



## kimmie86

thorrshamri said:


> What about your face when you'll realize you have a missing leg? :grin1:


 
Im bob the builder god damn it i will build me a new leg!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Your just jealous cause i ve got me a komodo nah nah nah nah nah nah nah!!! :lol2:


----------



## kirstyink

kimmie86 said:


> yeah i brought the komodo,
> My real name is Bob The builder,
> I live at 1 buildit road
> Builditville
> UK
> 
> My email address is [email protected]
> Random credit card number
> Apparantly they ve accepted it!!
> 
> Its a bullshit site
> Selling koalas, for food, and loads of other stuff, if it isnt a bullshit site it should be stopped but it giving away free pigs, and you can have the komodo ready alive or ready to eat!!!!


LEAVE ME ALONE IM BLOODY NAIVE OKAY!!! i have to check these things.... :blush:

haha but seriously its a load of crap! either a weird joke and i cant believe someone has wasted thier time or a very silly scam!


----------



## a1dzcannon

LMAO! You do not understand how much i would laugh if a komodo dragon in a box turned up at your doorstep :lol2:


----------



## kimmie86

you have no idea how much i would shit myself!! Lol I filled in the form as bob the builder with fake details and credit card details. Most sites if real would recognise almost immediatly that the card details were incorrect! But the site didnt so im guessing that its bullshit!! lol


----------



## thorrshamri

kimmie86 said:


> you have no idea how much i would shit myself!! Lol I filled in the form as bob the builder with fake details and credit card details. Most sites if real would recognise almost immediatly that the card details were incorrect! But the site didnt so im guessing that its bullshit!! lol


If that is not bullshit please send me their price list, I may do some cheap business there :lol2:


----------



## kimmie86

they do great prices on koala's apparantly the website says they taste nice!!


----------



## thorrshamri

LMAO!
Just found this on that same website in the reptile section:

PETSorFOOD.com: South African Bullfrog

If that's not bullfrogs, that's bullsh*t for sure! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## kimmie86

have you checked out the testimonials.

They re quality 

*Camping Trip
*"I took the family camping last year. Problem was, food was too heavy to carry. Then we found your site, and dinner walked right along with us (even caught a few Frisbees on the way)" 
Fred Berfel
Forks, ME


There are plenty more of them crackers


----------



## a1dzcannon

kimmie86 said:


> you have no idea how much i would shit myself!! Lol I filled in the form as bob the builder with fake details and credit card details. Most sites if real would recognise almost immediatly that the card details were incorrect! But the site didnt so im guessing that its bullshit!! lol


Agreed  What if you typed someones credit card in? Random numbers but turned out to be real rofl. Wasn't me.. :gasp:


----------



## kimmie86

a1dzcannon said:


> Agreed  What if you typed someones credit card in? Random numbers but turned out to be real rofl. Wasn't me.. :gasp:


 
HAHAHA im crying here!! thats just unlucky for them then aint it!! 

Nah name and address has to correspond with the card before it can be accepted through online purchases!! 

But oh dear whoopsy if that werent the case....lets just hope they like lizards hey!! :whistling2:


----------



## a1dzcannon

hahahah 

*Home Sick
*"We recently had an exchange student staying with us. After a few weeks she got very homesick, so we decided to cheer her up with a favorite dish from her homeland, sweet and sour kitten. Thanks to your wonderful site Shao Lin feels right at home here in America!" 
Beth Ann Smith
Madison, WI


----------



## a1dzcannon

kimmie86 said:


> HAHAHA im crying here!! thats just unlucky for them then aint it!!
> 
> Nah name and address has to correspond with the card before it can be accepted through online purchases!!
> 
> But oh dear whoopsy if that werent the case....lets just hope they like lizards hey!! :whistling2:


hahahaah!:L The customer quotes are hilarious im fav this site :L:L

*Home Sick
*"We recently had an exchange student staying with us. After a few weeks she got very homesick, so we decided to cheer her up with a favorite dish from her homeland, sweet and sour kitten. Thanks to your wonderful site Shao Lin feels right at home here in America!" 
Beth Ann Smith
Madison, WI


----------



## kirstyink

they have a facebook

Pets Or Food.com | Facebook


----------



## a1dzcannon

Lmao!


----------



## kimmie86

I ve put on my facebook that i ve brought a komodo dragon and that barclays have loaned me the money for it, ive posted the website link for pics of my badboy! lol im waiting for the gullable comments that will be making me laugh tommorrow!! lol :lol2:


----------



## kimmie86

*Pet Lover*
"You know, I really love animals, and the fastest way to my heart is through my stomach. Your service has FILLED me with love. Keep up the great work guys."


Pet Lover
Little Rock, Arkansas


----------



## a1dzcannon

kimmie86 said:


> I ve put on my facebook that i ve brought a komodo dragon and that barclays have loaned me the money for it, ive posted the website link for pics of my badboy! lol im waiting for the gullable comments that will be making me laugh tommorrow!! lol :lol2:


LMaOOO


----------



## kirstyink

very very bizzare so has to be fake! BUT whoever made all this i going through too much hassel must be very lonley and have no life.


----------



## fubarmovies

have you not seen the killer red king snake on there comes with viles ov anti venom


----------



## thorrshamri

*School Lunch*
"Our school district was quickly running out of money and the only place we could cut back was in the school lunch program. Thanks to Pets or Food, we're able to offer hot, meaty lunches every day! The kids especially like the groundhog meat loaf. They jokingly call it mystery meat. If only they knew!"

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## kimmie86

kirstyink said:


> very very bizzare so has to be fake! BUT whoever made all this i going through too much hassel must be very lonley and have no life.


 
Well im entertaining myself with it! lol 
I ve just told my other half i ve brought a komodo ....his reaction was brilliant..
Word for word what was said, 

Me: ' hey hun, i ve just brought us a komodo dragon off the internet, its a bit expensive but well worth it, your gonna have to sort out the coat cupboard to house it temporarily!'
Other half : (is playing ps3) ' What have i told you about buying things off that bloody net...when is it due to arrive?'

3minute pause...ps3 stops mid game
OH..' You've brought a f*kin what a f*kin komodo what f*kin numpty has sold that oh f*kin great im gonna get eaten!! For F*ks sake woman a komodo. show me the f*kin site ...

I promptly open the page with the picture on
OH...'Kim are you serious you've brought a komodo.
Me...'yes love just waiting delivery 
OH..'are you on drugs? It will eat you 

OH reads the website a little more

OH' Kim you silly bitch its a fake website. (im at this point crying on the sofa!! ) 

Gullable people oh the joys of them!! Let them never change:lol2:


----------



## Megan.

kimmie86 said:


> Well im entertaining myself with it! lol
> I ve just told my other half i ve brought a komodo ....his reaction was brilliant..
> Word for word what was said,
> 
> Me: ' hey hun, i ve just brought us a komodo dragon off the internet, its a bit expensive but well worth it, your gonna have to sort out the coat cupboard to house it temporarily!'
> Other half : (is playing ps3) ' What have i told you about buying things off that bloody net...when is it due to arrive?'
> 
> 3minute pause...ps3 stops mid game
> OH..' You've brought a f*kin what a f*kin komodo what f*kin numpty has sold that oh f*kin great im gonna get eaten!! For F*ks sake woman a komodo. show me the f*kin site ...
> 
> I promptly open the page with the picture on
> OH...'Kim are you serious you've brought a komodo.
> Me...'yes love just waiting delivery
> OH..'are you on drugs? It will eat you
> 
> OH reads the website a little more
> 
> OH' Kim you silly bitch its a fake website. (im at this point crying on the sofa!! )
> 
> Gullable people oh the joys of them!! Let them never change:lol2:


Hahahaha!!!! i can honestly say that made me Lol!!!! hahahah!!!

Also, they have a kingsnake on there for sale.. with a picture of a corn.. they failed.. they failed big time!

:lol2:


----------



## kirstyink

kimmie86 said:


> Well im entertaining myself with it! lol
> I ve just told my other half i ve brought a komodo ....his reaction was brilliant..
> Word for word what was said,
> 
> Me: ' hey hun, i ve just brought us a komodo dragon off the internet, its a bit expensive but well worth it, your gonna have to sort out the coat cupboard to house it temporarily!'
> Other half : (is playing ps3) ' What have i told you about buying things off that bloody net...when is it due to arrive?'
> 
> 3minute pause...ps3 stops mid game
> OH..' You've brought a f*kin what a f*kin komodo what f*kin numpty has sold that oh f*kin great im gonna get eaten!! For F*ks sake woman a komodo. show me the f*kin site ...
> 
> I promptly open the page with the picture on
> OH...'Kim are you serious you've brought a komodo.
> Me...'yes love just waiting delivery
> OH..'are you on drugs? It will eat you
> 
> OH reads the website a little more
> 
> OH' Kim you silly bitch its a fake website. (im at this point crying on the sofa!! )
> 
> Gullable people oh the joys of them!! Let them never change:lol2:


:no1:


----------



## Captainmatt29

kimmie86 said:


> Well im entertaining myself with it! lol
> I ve just told my other half i ve brought a komodo ....his reaction was brilliant..
> Word for word what was said,
> 
> Me: ' hey hun, i ve just brought us a komodo dragon off the internet, its a bit expensive but well worth it, your gonna have to sort out the coat cupboard to house it temporarily!'
> Other half : (is playing ps3) ' What have i told you about buying things off that bloody net...when is it due to arrive?'
> 
> 3minute pause...ps3 stops mid game
> OH..' You've brought a f*kin what a f*kin komodo what f*kin numpty has sold that oh f*kin great im gonna get eaten!! For F*ks sake woman a komodo. show me the f*kin site ...
> 
> I promptly open the page with the picture on
> OH...'Kim are you serious you've brought a komodo.
> Me...'yes love just waiting delivery
> OH..'are you on drugs? It will eat you
> 
> OH reads the website a little more
> 
> OH' Kim you silly bitch its a fake website. (im at this point crying on the sofa!! )
> 
> Gullable people oh the joys of them!! Let them never change:lol2:



Thats fantastic, i am laughing so hard :lol2:


----------



## kellymca2001

tears streaming down my face with laughing here...havent even looked at the site,,think ill have to now lol


----------



## diverfi

LMAO... the site is hilarious. But even funnier is how long it's taken for some people to realise it's a spoof. I'm crying with laughter. :rotfl:
Fi


----------



## rum&coke

love the recipes section ,damn it im hungray now:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

New Born Golden Retriever Bourguignon

*Ingredients:*
5 medium onions sliced
2 ts shortening
1 Ts salt
2 Ts crushed thyme
2 tb flour
1 1/2 c red burgundy
1/2 lb fresh mushrooms
1 new born golden retriever (ready to eat)
1/2 Ts crushed marjoram
1/8 Ts pepper
3/4 c beef stock
*Directions:*
Cook and stir onions and mushrooms in hot shortening until onions are tender, drain on paper towels.
Brown meat in same skillet, add more shortening as necessary. Remove from heat. Sprinkle seasonings over the retriever. Mix flour and retriever stock, pour into skillet. Heat to boiling, stirring constantly. Boil 1 minute. Stir in burgundy. Cover, simmer until retriever is tender, 1 1/2 to 2 hours.
The liquid should always just cover the meat. (If necessary, add a little more bouillon and burgundy – 1 part bouillon to 2 parts burgundy.) Gently stir in onions and mushrooms, cook uncovered 15 minutes, or until heated through.


----------



## Nebbz

its obviously a hoax

Dodo Bird
Code: DB
Weight: 25.00
Price: $17,000.00 
Quantity in Basket: none 
In 1997 the Ecuadorian biologist Arturo Eugenio discovered a crèche of Dodo Bird in the Carrera Islands off the coast Brazil. Dr. Eugenio has successfully bred the bird, one thought to be extinct, and has entered into an exclusive distribution arrangement with Pets or Food™ to offer the Dodo to American markets. Due to some rather obscure U.S. laws, however, ownership of a living Dodo is against the law. Pets or Food™ can only ship Ready to Eat™ Dodo meet to US customers. Don't miss this incredible opportunity to discover the taste that led to the Dodo's extinction!


this is a perfect example?


----------



## Stuzuki

Have you looked at their sister site ZOOBQ:lol2::lol2:


----------



## scotty110788

a1dzcannon said:


> ah  heres another REAL sale View topic - Komodo dragon for sale
> Currently he pays the zoo to look after him as he doesnt have room for him to keep in the house, oviously  but this a very old thread


 Looks fake :lol2: probly just a show piece


----------



## smaug

I would have loved to have seen the look on your OHs face when he realised what you had said!!!!!!!!!!
This thread and the site are priceless


----------



## Reptile Princess

Read the Employment opportunities!:lol2:


----------



## kellymca2001

im still laughing 3 hours later lol


----------



## Megan.

:lol2::lol2: one of the comments;



 _ on 09 Oct 2008 at 3:01 pm_ marc
the live komodo dragon delivered yesterday went on the rampage and ate my wife and kids….its in the pot now so just wondered is it 20mins per pound or what?


----------



## kimmie86

How cruel am i.....

This is my friend who is at university, and his girlfriend and flat mate own hundreds of reptiles, and both his girlfriend and flatmate work at a reptile sellers.. please read and enjoy..... i have

Today
*9:20pmBrian*

ello
*9:20pmKimberley*


ello 

guess what ive ordered a baby komodo dragon!!
*9:20pmBrian*

I didnt know you could get them
dont they get like 6ft
*9:21pmKimberley*


yeah so does maddy !!!
*9:21pmBrian*

lol
how much is the komodo
*9:21pmKimberley*


100.000

lol shocking but i ve got a gentleman who is gonna help me pay for it

as theyre so rare
*9:22pmBrian*

whos helpin you pay for it? why?
*9:23pmKimberley*


i cant tell you the name its still in early stages, basically he will keep it at his private estate and i will be its keeper, but i will have 100% input on everything! 

so it will be mine!

yay im sooooo excited. 

I ve paid some money towards it, i ve got a loan from barclays, to help me pay for some of it
*9:25pmBrian*

at his private estate lol
is it £100?
or a grand?
*9:25pmKimberley*

Brian is no longer online. The following was not sent:

£100 grand (send as a message)
Brian is no longer online. The following was not sent:

£100,00 (send as a message)

£100.000 hundred grand!
9:25pmBrian is online.
*9:26pmKimberley*


£100.000 grand

im paid £4000 towards shipping costs from indonesia
*9:27pmBrian*

so why do you want one if they're so expensive?
*9:27pmKimberley*


he has 300acre estate near the brecon beacons

cause no body else has one!

were just sorting out its enclosure!
*9:28pmBrian*

I LOVE the brecon beacons...how do you know he aint just guna keep the komodo and u not have anything to do with it?
and if he's keepin it does that mean you just get to go and visit it?
*9:28pmKimberley*


he has signed paperwork drawn up by solicitors

i cant keep it in my house can i 

i have access 24/7 to the komodo enclosure! 

and if he cant keep it, he has to provide me with the adequate accomodation to house it at cost to him.
*9:30pmBrian*

is it an outbuilding? you best hope its secure from robbers!
*9:30pmKimberley*


check where we ordered it from 

who is gonna steal a komodo

no body will even know its there

check this link 

PETSorFOOD.com - The best place for pet and food products on the web!
*9:33pmBrian*

where did you order it from?
ok
*9:33pmKimberley*


PETSorFOOD.com - The best place for pet and food products on the web!
*9:34pmBrian*

so its wild caught?
*9:34pmKimberley*


no its going t be a baby
*9:35pmBrian*

yeah but it sounds like its been wild caught as they only get 3 a year

whats with the herbs and spices and cooking instructions shit?
*9:35pmKimberley*


yeah you can eat them aswell apparantly
*9:36pmBrian*

thats a bloody expensive meal
*9:40pmKimberley*


bet its worth it though




this convo is ongoing he is currently looking at the website and still hasnt clocked on...


----------



## kimmie86

Brian
no meal is worth that much
*9:41pmKimberley*


yeah but who can say they have eaten a komodo
*9:42pmBrian*

does the company tell you whether its wild caught or bred?


----------



## kirstyink

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## kimmie86

he still believes im getting one even after reading the webpage!! lmao


----------



## a1dzcannon

kimmie86 said:


> how cruel am i.....
> 
> This is my friend who is at university, and his girlfriend and flat mate own hundreds of reptiles, and both his girlfriend and flatmate work at a reptile sellers.. Please read and enjoy..... I have
> 
> today
> *9:20pmbrian*
> 
> ello
> *9:20pmkimberley*
> 
> 
> ello
> 
> guess what ive ordered a baby komodo dragon!!
> *9:20pmbrian*
> 
> i didnt know you could get them
> dont they get like 6ft
> *9:21pmkimberley*
> 
> 
> yeah so does maddy !!!
> *9:21pmbrian*
> 
> lol
> how much is the komodo
> *9:21pmkimberley*
> 
> 
> 100.000
> 
> lol shocking but i ve got a gentleman who is gonna help me pay for it
> 
> as theyre so rare
> *9:22pmbrian*
> 
> whos helpin you pay for it? Why?
> *9:23pmkimberley*
> 
> 
> i cant tell you the name its still in early stages, basically he will keep it at his private estate and i will be its keeper, but i will have 100% input on everything!
> 
> So it will be mine!
> 
> Yay im sooooo excited.
> 
> I ve paid some money towards it, i ve got a loan from barclays, to help me pay for some of it
> *9:25pmbrian*
> 
> at his private estate lol
> is it £100?
> Or a grand?
> *9:25pmkimberley*
> 
> brian is no longer online. The following was not sent:
> 
> £100 grand (send as a message)
> brian is no longer online. The following was not sent:
> 
> £100,00 (send as a message)
> 
> £100.000 hundred grand!
> 9:25pmbrian is online.
> *9:26pmkimberley*
> 
> 
> £100.000 grand
> 
> im paid £4000 towards shipping costs from indonesia
> *9:27pmbrian*
> 
> so why do you want one if they're so expensive?
> *9:27pmkimberley*
> 
> 
> he has 300acre estate near the brecon beacons
> 
> cause no body else has one!
> 
> Were just sorting out its enclosure!
> *9:28pmbrian*
> 
> i love the brecon beacons...how do you know he aint just guna keep the komodo and u not have anything to do with it?
> And if he's keepin it does that mean you just get to go and visit it?
> *9:28pmkimberley*
> 
> 
> he has signed paperwork drawn up by solicitors
> 
> i cant keep it in my house can i
> 
> i have access 24/7 to the komodo enclosure!
> 
> And if he cant keep it, he has to provide me with the adequate accomodation to house it at cost to him.
> *9:30pmbrian*
> 
> is it an outbuilding? You best hope its secure from robbers!
> *9:30pmkimberley*
> 
> 
> check where we ordered it from
> 
> who is gonna steal a komodo
> 
> no body will even know its there
> 
> check this link
> 
> petsorfood.com - the best place for pet and food products on the web!
> *9:33pmbrian*
> 
> where did you order it from?
> Ok
> *9:33pmkimberley*
> 
> 
> petsorfood.com - the best place for pet and food products on the web!
> *9:34pmbrian*
> 
> so its wild caught?
> *9:34pmkimberley*
> 
> 
> no its going t be a baby
> *9:35pmbrian*
> 
> yeah but it sounds like its been wild caught as they only get 3 a year
> 
> whats with the herbs and spices and cooking instructions shit?
> *9:35pmkimberley*
> 
> 
> yeah you can eat them aswell apparantly
> *9:36pmbrian*
> 
> thats a bloody expensive meal
> *9:40pmkimberley*
> 
> 
> bet its worth it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this convo is ongoing he is currently looking at the website and still hasnt clocked on...


hahaha!!!


----------



## Tarn~Totty

kimmie86 said:


> ' You've brought a f*kin what a f*kin komodo what f*kin numpty has sold that oh f*kin great im gonna get eaten!! For F*ks sake woman a komodo. show me the f*kin site


Sorry..but this just has to be my new siggy on here...this is priceless :lol2:

I sat and imagined the scene going on with every single line you posted there...laughed that much at this thread Ive given myself boob ache :lol2:


----------



## IndigoFire

I'll just be ordering my weekly Komodo Dragon burgers and Sausages then. :whistling2:


----------



## a1dzcannon

Tarn~Totty said:


> Sorry..but this just has to be my new siggy on here...this is priceless :lol2:
> 
> I sat and imagined the scene going on with every single line you posted there...laughed that much at this thread Ive given myself boob ache :lol2:


:lol2: I should also quote. I'm better than you at Guitar Hero :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## hollypops

This thread has had me crying with laughter!!!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## ChloEllie

kimmie86 said:


> Well im entertaining myself with it! lol
> I ve just told my other half i ve brought a komodo ....his reaction was brilliant..
> Word for word what was said,
> 
> Me: ' hey hun, i ve just brought us a komodo dragon off the internet, its a bit expensive but well worth it, your gonna have to sort out the coat cupboard to house it temporarily!'
> Other half : (is playing ps3) ' What have i told you about buying things off that bloody net...when is it due to arrive?'
> 
> 3minute pause...ps3 stops mid game
> OH..' You've brought a f*kin what a f*kin komodo what f*kin numpty has sold that oh f*kin great im gonna get eaten!! For F*ks sake woman a komodo. show me the f*kin site ...
> 
> I promptly open the page with the picture on
> OH...'Kim are you serious you've brought a komodo.
> Me...'yes love just waiting delivery
> OH..'are you on drugs? It will eat you
> 
> OH reads the website a little more
> 
> OH' Kim you silly bitch its a fake website. (im at this point crying on the sofa!! )
> 
> Gullable people oh the joys of them!! Let them never change:lol2:


HAHAHAHAHA brilliant!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Tarn~Totty

a1dzcannon said:


> :lol2: I should also quote. I'm better than you at Guitar Hero :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp: :gasp: We will have to have a go at "Duelling Banjos" or one of the battles with Zak Wyld or Ted Nugent:lol2:


----------



## a1dzcannon

Tarn~Totty said:


> :gasp: :gasp: We will have to have a go at "Duelling Banjos" or one of the battles with Zak Wyld or Ted Nugent:lol2:


 :lol2::devil:


----------



## ChloEllie

Pets or Food™ is the leading supplier of animal products to the nation’s prison systems and was recognized in 1999 by Governor George W. Bush of Texas for helping to lower overall costs for the Texas prison system by almost 15%.



hahahahahahaha more than likely 100% TRUE


----------



## kimmie86

and still the joke is ongoing, my auntie just rang and was worried about my kids and this dragon as she had read up on the internet about it!! lmao


----------



## abi78

Kimmie86, Hows did the conversation end with you mate thats at Uni? Did he finally cotton on about the website.:lol2:

Cracking thread btw. I haven't laughed so much in ages.


----------



## Grond

My komodo Dragon arrived last week............:whistling2:


----------



## kimmie86

abi78 said:


> Kimmie86, Hows did the conversation end with you mate thats at Uni? Did he finally cotton on about the website.:lol2:
> 
> Cracking thread btw. I haven't laughed so much in ages.


 
Ask him he has joined this site both him and his girlfriend are both now members...she works at shirley aquatics 


him is Brian_210
her is Katie_123


or somthing along them lines! lol


----------



## Rae1990

dnt they have a venomus spit


----------



## kimmie86

Rae1990 said:


> dnt they have a venomus spit


 Soon as mine is delivered i will let you know!!: victory:


----------



## davidfitch

love the red kingsnakes they also sell as food with the pics of a corn next to them. Good thing they also come with anti venom.
Red King Snake
One of the most venomous and rare snakes. Our expert breeders have perfectly replicated their native habitat and been able to mass produce this amazing creature. All live shipments come with five Red King Snake anti-venom ampules. Pricing is by the dozen.
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## beguana

Pig - Unspecified Breed
Code: *swine*
Weight: *20.00*
Price: *$0.00 *
Quantity in Basket: _none_ 
Due to the Swine Flu pandemic, pig breeders across North America (which, incidentally, includes Mexico) have been forced to sell their porcine products at close out prices. Some have even paid US to take them off their hands. Their financial disaster is your culinary boon! Because we have been able to obtain piggies at such incredible discounts, we are offering them FREE! That's right, FREE! You just pay shipping. Although the scientific community has determined that you can not actually get Swine Flu from consuming pork products, Pets or Food accepts no liability if you do contract Swine Flu, or any other pig transmitted illness, from any pigs sold to you, by us.



WHAT!?!?!?!?!?!?!:bash:


----------



## jamestheball

lol, look at this, rare and highly venemouse kingsnake:lol2:

PETSorFOOD.com: Red King Snake


----------



## MonnieTheMonitor

:lol2:Loving this site, hilarious.... Even more funny though is some of the gullible on their Facebook page...like Maci


----------



## MonnieTheMonitor

gullible people even....:blush:


----------



## tokay

lol ive order 6 komodo dragons! :lol2: i called myself Dr evil and my street name was ..... Shhhh :lol2:


----------



## kimmie86

tokay said:


> lol ive order 6 komodo dragons! :lol2: i called myself Dr evil and my street name was ..... Shhhh :lol2:


 
Well im waiting on my delivery first!! I ve only ordered 1!!!! 6 oh my god i could imagine the convo me and the other half would ve had!! 

oh he away at the moment, i think a new prank should be played when he gets back so ideas are welcome...he is home friday so get them in lol


----------



## Rae1990

PETSorFOOD.com: American Bald Eagle
PETSorFOOD.com: Baby Seal


PETSorFOOD.com: Dodo Bird
that says it all


----------



## callum gohrisch

how is somthing that will eat u a pet lol well not eat but really really hurt


----------



## Issa

Rae1990 said:


> PETSorFOOD.com: American Bald Eagle
> PETSorFOOD.com: Baby Seal
> 
> 
> PETSorFOOD.com: *Dodo Bird*
> that says it all


Hasn't the dodo been extinct for several hundred years??


----------



## dusty cricket

i've seen some funny things online - some great things and some horrible accidental-click-of-the-mouse-things

but nothing like this site?!

how strange, i don't know if they are serious or not?

did you read the comments?


----------



## Dracyia

PETSorFOOD.com: Red King Snake

PMSL!!!!

I love this website!!


----------



## Dracyia

jamestheball said:


> lol, look at this, rare and highly venemouse kingsnake:lol2:
> 
> PETSorFOOD.com: Red King Snake


 
Didn't see you posted this, This is as good as a Gumtree scam for a rare python, it got out for walks twice a week, and never pulls on its lead walks to heal, and loves to play fetch! I dam near had a hernia i laughed so hard!


----------



## Issa

I suppose they play fetch after a fashion..... Tangle rodent on tongs, snake "fetches" rodent, don't like your chances of them returning it to you though (other than brown and smelly about a week or so later).


----------



## Dracyia

LOL very true!!


----------



## kieran101

wkd thread, love it, laugh all the way through it! lol


----------



## RENT-A-GOAT

Have been laughing so hard it my ribs are hurting like hell. Love the replies some of you have got from saying you had ordered a komodo lmao.


----------



## MonnieTheMonitor

:rotfl:Ordered a live Dodo as a pet, got an email back saying they don`t ship live, because of the Dodos bad temperament they had been advised against it.


----------

